
Ethereum Go GitHub Repo Keeps Getting Spammed - westoque
https://github.com/ethereum/go-ethereum/issues
======
westoque
Related, see comments.

[https://github.com/ethereum/go-
ethereum/pull/3757](https://github.com/ethereum/go-ethereum/pull/3757)

------
stevekemp
Find each user that submits bogus bugs, and click on their profile. Then
select "report" and link to some sample bugs.

The user will be suspended.

